# Round or square



## rlammi (Jul 2, 2006)

I know this is Home Theater forum,but there is a know it all at my work that was telling me that a square subwoofer would be better than a round one .I haven't seen a square home theater subwoofer ?Is he talking about a car subwoofer .As far as I know for home theater / I/B subwoofer you don't even want the accordian surround of some speakers .Hard to make a square surround that doesn't have some kind of fold in it .Anyone out ther ehave any thoughts on this .My friend seems to think because you can hear it from two miles away it must sound good ? Thanks in advanced ,Ron.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,.. square as in a Box sub, and round as in a cylindrical sub? Or is he talking about the driver itself?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had a Kicker L5 or L7 before and I thought it sounded terrible. Took it out right after I put it in. Rodny Alvarez who works at CKR Automotive (a member here) will testify to this. I've heard several of these in cars and as far as clean output... they ain't got it. These kids with their car subs don't much care for clean... they just want loud. If you port that sub to the resonant frequency of your car then it will get extremely loud and they hit petty hard from 30hz up to 80hz or so... but they just ain't got it down low and it ain't nowhere close to clean. Again, I've heard several and none were even close to as clean nor extended as low as my pair of Phoenix Gold Xenon 10's. It's the only square sub I've heard thus far. I have nothing at all against Kicker... I understand their newer round subs are much better and selling like hot cakes. I also own Kicker SX amps and would take nothing for them... they are awesome... one of the few with Triple Darlington.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:rant: 

Kids and their junk car stereos and rattling trunks honestly, I look at them and laugh like HA HA HA you are an idiot, spend the money on a better car...

Rant over, yeah the sqaure shape will quickly lose linearity thus having blobby sound and depending on the T/S parameters will determine how clean it will sound too. I had some kid at BB trying to tell me that ported subs are better cause they play louder. This isn't always the case. especially if the box is generic and not built around the driver itsself.

~Bob


----------



## rlammi (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks all.It was the driver he was talking about ,I was along the same thought as everyone else here .Did a little research and came up with the the same thing with the cone travel and distortion ,just wanted peace of mind .thanks again .Ron


----------

